# ship and others..please take a look..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i am debating to purchae a .40 caliber hangun...i have narrowed my choices to 2 pistols..

1. glock 23 .40
2. hk usp compact .40

i really like the hk usp in light of others' comments and my recent visit to the local gun range....didn't shoot but like the grip...

my only complaint was the hk usp doesn't have a rail system that i can use for a tlr1/2 or insight light/laser..

so...that is why second option would be a glock 23..which i know will
allow me to use the m6 insight light/laser..(i know this b/c i have a g19
and my m6 light/laser fits that one..)

NOW..I came across a website (link below) regarding an hk adapter
that allows u to use the m6/tlr1/tlr2 etc.....obviously my first choice is the hk usp .40 and if this adapter works at it's intended.....i may end up buying the hk..

http://www.riflescopes.com/products/GGG1133SL/gg_g_hk_accessory.htm

does anyone here who owns a hk...know anything or have used this adapter???? thanks...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Jason if you got the bucks go with the best. HK all the way. Whats another $50.00 if you are going to make it the way you want it. Go for it and good luck.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*The light mounting system of UPS HKs*

I also noticed it my USPs have the non-Universal mounting style rail. But since I have two other handguns that do have the new rail my Glock23 and XD-45 Service it's not a problem also I don't wish to have my Surefire X200B on my HKs as I only use my light around the outside on my home at night. And both the Glock and XD are trusty highcap weapons for this.

Now I really like my new HKUSPcompacts both are great but I also think the Glock23 being around $300 less then the HKUSPCompact is a good choice it will serve a shooter well.

That said if you want the HK with new rail mounting system the P2000s have them so you can have it all.:smt083


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

If you get the P2000 you can attach any light you want.

here's a rail adapter for the older style HK's:
http://www.gggaz.com/index.php?id=75&parents=56,57
and here's a light that fits HK's with old rails: 
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=6965


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Go for the HK for sure. The gun was designed around the .40 round and not just an adapted 9mm. The GG&G mount is top notch. They work very well! I have one on my full-size and would recommend it to anyone. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Go for the HK for sure. The gun was designed around the .40 round and not just an adapted 9mm. The GG&G mount is top notch. They work very well! I have one on my full-size and would recommend it to anyone. Let me know if you have any other questions.


is that the gg&g adapter mounted in that photo???
i assume this fits also the compact usp .40...
thanks.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> is that the gg&g adapter mounted in that photo???
> i assume this fits also the compact usp .40...
> thanks.


Yeah. It says in the description. That is the GG&G on my .45. They also make them for the compact.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U don't wanna carry cocked and locked, look at the P2000 w/ the standard rail. U can get a DA/SA P2000 or a LEM version.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

the hk would be primarily used for home defense...so i need a longer barrel to limit the recoil since i imagine the p2000 in .40 would generate more of a recoil/muzzle flip..

i held the p2000sk and liked it a lot but i just want a .40 caliber for home defense purposes...i have the glock 19 9mm that i can use for ccw when i do finally take the class for the license.


----------

